# Just had my first EMBT experience and on a new Haibike all MTN 7.0 2021 model.. [vid]



## BootsOnTheGroundYT (Nov 2, 2020)

I have ridden a friends KTM EMTB but that was last year.. took the plunge as all my friends are jumping on the EMBT bandwagon. Here is my VERY first ride on my new bike and my thoughts on EMTBs  LOVE IT!






Looking for some good moors and single track routes around Ilkley / Otley or further afield any suggestions?


----------



## Joepose (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice I just got the same bike but in black (stock out on the other colour).
Didnt raelise there were higher spec models like the allmtn 8 & 10 the colours on these look sick. Have fun finding the new routes im in the Forest of Dean so lots lovcal.


----------

